# Embedding fonts in Keynote



## Mister Fisher (May 18, 2008)

Hi

I can't seem to find any way to embed fonts into Keynote. The end job will be used on pc machines all over, and I have no way of knowing what fonts they have.


----------



## Natobasso (May 19, 2008)

Either export your Keynote pres as a PowerPoint and use Arial and/or Times fonts (those are on EVERY pc out there) or export to pdf/x-1a and that format embeds fonts for you. PDF obviously won't keep the animations, if any, as far as I know.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 18, 2010)

And more on the Apple Support Forum: http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=7098990


----------

